# Milwaukee 18v Trimmer and Power Rotary Scissors



## kichigai (Jun 23, 2019)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the power Rotary scissors fits on the Milwaukee 18v string trimmer...Kathy @ Seago is the goto for gal for the scissors she was so nice plus she honored the forum discount and gave me discounted shipping to HI


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kichigai said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the power Rotary scissors fits on the Milwaukee 18v string trimmer...Kathy @ Seago is the goto for gal for the scissors she was so nice plus she honored the forum discount and gave me discounted shipping to HI


Nice!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Awesome! How do you like it?


----------



## kichigai (Jun 23, 2019)

Works great...Its a liite noisy but cuts well


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

kichigai said:


> Works great...Its a liite noisy but cuts well


How did you like the Milwaukee string trimmer before the rotary scissors?
Really want one, but my Stihl hasn't and probably won't give out anytime soon


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

kichigai said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the power Rotary scissors fits on the Milwaukee 18v string trimmer...Kathy @ Seago is the goto for gal for the scissors she was so nice plus she honored the forum discount and gave me discounted shipping to HI


Could you link me to the discount/link to buy these? I'm having trouble finding the post.


----------



## kichigai (Jun 23, 2019)

jtmurphree said:


> kichigai said:
> 
> 
> > Works great...Its a liite noisy but cuts well
> ...


Too me Milwaukee is the best...I like the fact that I have one battery for all my tools. Also All the different attachments for the trimmer. Whenever I've had warranty issues Milwaukee has always repaired or gave me a new one granted it fell within the warranty window


----------



## kichigai (Jun 23, 2019)

cubsfan24 said:


> kichigai said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to let everyone know that the power Rotary scissors fits on the Milwaukee 18v string trimmer...Kathy @ Seago is the goto for gal for the scissors she was so nice plus she honored the forum discount and gave me discounted shipping to HI
> ...


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1317


----------



## Lawndry List (Jun 30, 2020)

I have the foldable Dewalt 20V trimmer & it's great, but my neighbor nextdoor just bought the Milwaukee & it is easily a better piece of equipment. Has more power & the ability to swap out attachments makes it a great option if you are already invested in the Milwaukee platform. Thanks for sharing, looks like I might need to sell the Dewalt!


----------



## bulldog5 (Aug 18, 2020)

kichigai said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the power Rotary scissors fits on the Milwaukee 18v string trimmer...Kathy @ Seago is the goto for gal for the scissors she was so nice plus she honored the forum discount and gave me discounted shipping to HI


Got my power rotary scissors today from Seago, put it on my Milwaukee m18 quik-lok and having issues. It will start out spinning, but after a while it stops, have to release the trigger and repress to get it moving again, and it'll stop etc. Seems like the M18 doen't have enough power to keep it going.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

bulldog5 said:


> kichigai said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to let everyone know that the power Rotary scissors fits on the Milwaukee 18v string trimmer...Kathy @ Seago is the goto for gal for the scissors she was so nice plus she honored the forum discount and gave me discounted shipping to HI
> ...


I don't have it on a Milwaukee despite having a number of their tools, but I do have on an Ego.

Are you using an appropriate sized (and charged) battery? That would be my first guess.


----------



## bulldog5 (Aug 18, 2020)

yes, fully charged XC 8.0 should be more then enough.


----------



## kichigai (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm not having any issues with my mines....I actually have been using a 5.0A battery to trim edges, I'm trimming about 90 ft worth. Try the 9.0A battery that came with the trimmer. FWIW I used the edger attachment to attach the scissors


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Are there specs for how many rpm's the PRS needs to operate? I'm in the market for a new trimmer and want to make sure it would work with the PRS head someday.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I've been using it on my Milwaukee for about 4 months with very good success so far.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

kichigai said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the power Rotary scissors fits on the Milwaukee 18v string trimmer...Kathy @ Seago is the goto for gal for the scissors she was so nice plus she honored the forum discount and gave me discounted shipping to HI


hey @kichigai and @DFW_Zoysia how do you get the m18 string trimmer head off the shaft? I removed the 2 t30 torque bolts, and then the head would still move like 1/8", and then stop on something. I was afraid to start prying or hammering before doing some research.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Congrats! You will love it. They are certainly loud. I always use headphones when using them.

I first tried mine with 18 volts, it would not spin. Switched to 60v and worked great.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

I can't get part 59 off of 66 after removing both screws, part 32.


----------



## Dad_Who_Mows_Best (Jun 22, 2021)

bulldog5 said:


> kichigai said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to let everyone know that the power Rotary scissors fits on the Milwaukee 18v string trimmer...Kathy @ Seago is the goto for gal for the scissors she was so nice plus she honored the forum discount and gave me discounted shipping to HI
> ...


I've had these scissors on my M18 1st gen trimmer model for over a year with no issues. It has plenty of power to operate them. Make sure you have plenty of grease in the unit.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Dad_Who_Mows_Best said:


> bulldog5 said:
> 
> 
> > kichigai said:
> ...


How do you get the original trimmer head off the shaft?


----------



## Dad_Who_Mows_Best (Jun 22, 2021)

I think you have to take off the grass shield to access some torx screws. I've slept since I installed to remember


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Dad_Who_Mows_Best said:


> I think you have to take off the grass shield to access some torx screws. I've slept since I installed to remember


Cool, I'll try that, didn't take the guard off yet.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

steffen707 said:


> I can't get part 59 off of 66 after removing both screws, part 32.


Screw 41 may be your issue. Might as well take the guard off too.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

KoopHawk said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get part 59 off of 66 after removing both screws, part 32.
> ...


@Dad_Who_Mows_Best and @KoopHawk are right. There's a screw under the guard that holds it on as well. Now I got it!


----------

